# How To Prepare For AIIMS & Aipgmee?



## Kavita

As AIIMS and AIPGME exams are about to be held, how should I manage my time, syllabus and what activities I can do which can be helpful this time.


----------



## PG_aspirant

To crack any competitive exam you need to have a good strategy and planning, same applies to the PG medical entrance exam. You must have focus and a plan around how to prepare and secure a seat in some prestigious medical college through PG medical entrance exam. Following a strict study plan may sound like a perfect idea but a few simple tricks can work as cherry on the cake for you:

Textbook reading followed by the corresponding MCQs
Reading subject wise MCQ for Medicine, Surgery, Pharmacology and SPM
Practising Ashish Gupta and Mudit Khanna question papers
Marking difficult questions and revisiting them during revisions
Focusing on Medicine, Surgery, SPM, Pharmacology, OBG and 1st year subjects
Although there is no comparison of self study but there are various online platforms available today which assist you for PG medical entrance exam preparation and MyPGMEE is one of them. Elsevier’s MyPGMEE, is an intellotesting platform with 3500+ recent style questions and AIPGMEE mock tests. Certified by Dr. Mudit Khanna, the dynamic database of question bank also provides features like peer comparison and improves performance by tracking it. All the best for your successful future. :thumbsup:


----------

